# Donkeys in NW PA



## Tab (Oct 13, 2010)

I have some friends who were looking to have a little girl ride a donkey in their Christmas play. Does anyone on here know of a Mini Donk farm in Northwestern PA. This is where the church and play will take place.


----------

